# Custom manufacturing process: From start to finish



## highstyleinc

I am going to do a step by step process of what goes on during custom manufacturing.

There are many stages to developing a product, some may not be mentioned, but I will try and list the major aspects that go into an order. 

*Spinning:* where fibers are twisted together to form a yarn

I will add onto the process below.


----------



## highstyleinc

*Knitting:* looping yarn around each other. The look, feel and weight depends on what type of yarn is used. 

A typical stitch used in knitting is a jersey stitch used for t-shirts. Each loop in the knit is the same and it creates a flat material.


----------



## highstyleinc

*Dyeing:* textiles can be piece dyed or garment dyed. In piece dyeing (pictured below) is when the fabric is dyed in bulk. This can reduce costs to the buyer(you) by having fabric mass produced. Sometimes we may do this with popular fabric in poular colors and keep it in stock to reduce costs. 

In garment dyeing, it allows us to produce standard cuts of t-shirts and then dye(after a shirt is cut and sewn). This way, we can custom dye small orders.


----------



## highstyleinc

*Pattern making:* Sometimes customer will send us their own patterns. Other times we receive samples and we use customer samples to make patterns out of them and then we grade sizes. 

For example, if a medium shirt is sent to us to match the cut, we make a medium pattern and then use standard allowances for each measurement. If a standard allowance is 1" in the length, then it would be 1" less in length for the small shirt in the same cut, and 1" more in length for the large in the same cut.


----------



## highstyleinc

*Cutting fabric: *It is what it is. We cut the fabrics using the patterns. Let's keep the assembly line moving right along to sewing.....

*Sewing: *Let's assume there's no printing first and the shirts will be assebled first. (For all over prints or rotray prints, printing may take place before sewing to acheieve certain looks)


----------



## Rodney

This is great information Kris, thanks for sharing! Are there more parts to it?


----------



## highstyleinc

Rodney said:


> This is great information Kris, thanks for sharing! Are there more parts to it?


Thanks! Yes, there's more to come... but I wanted to get it started at least. 

My goal is to possibly follow an actual order from start to finish so you can see the actual process and end result, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## Rodney

> My goal is to possibly follow an actual order from start to finish so you can see the actual process and end result, but this will have to do for now.


That would be very cool. I was thinking of something similar.


----------



## highstyleinc

Rodney said:


> That would be very cool. I was thinking of something similar.


I agree, I wanted to do this so it is all laid out- it is very cool to see the whole process from the making of the shirt to finishing. I will make it my goal to do this soon!


----------



## kimcoreps

Thanks for the custom website info.! This is so helpful and puts the process at ease.
Thanks!


----------



## coolhunk84

Hey its really interesting and useful post by you ........ 

really thankful for posting such information for starters .........

thanx again ....... and keep posting


----------



## coolhunk84

highstyleinc said:


> *Dyeing:* textiles can be piece dyed or garment dyed. In piece dyeing (pictured below) is when the fabric is dyed in bulk. This can reduce costs to the buyer(you) by having fabric mass produced. Sometimes we may do this with popular fabric in poular colors and keep it in stock to reduce costs.
> 
> In garment dyeing, it allows us to produce standard cuts of t-shirts and then dye(after a shirt is cut and sewn). This way, we can custom dye small orders.


 
<HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1> <!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->
yes but in garment dye the colors are not fast colors and get faded easily ....... hence fabric dye is recommended and hence the moq goes up as lower qty. cannot be fabric dyed ........


----------



## Estephan1

Sorry to jump in but I think your referring to pigment dyes? Fiber reactive dye set well in an exhaust garment dye. I use them all the time with good durability.


----------



## carlousa

Does anyone know of anyone or company who can print over the shoulder or from front to back i am told it takes a special machine i am looking to have some custom shirts made anyone interested....lol please contact me

[email protected]


----------



## Justin Walker

I've been looking everywhere for this information! Thanks for sharing... If you ever get the "entire process" documented, as you mentioned, please let us know!
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## B_Real

Useful information. Thanks for sharing.

I noticed in this forum everybody focused on design and money unfortunately. Nobody cares about garment quality, fabric quality, etc...

I recommend learn from the scratch. If you in this businees you have to know what is open-end, combed, ringspun,.... what is difference between 30/1 and 30/2? How is color fastness on your products you are selling? Difference between knitted and woven fabric.

Very well information, thanks for sharing.


----------



## joviprints

what's the fabric specification of shirts such as american apparel? the very soft hand feel 100% ring spun cotton.


----------



## lifestylebyPS

We really researched hard to get this info graphic in place. Anybody wants to know how is the t-shirt made from the scratch. 

Seed to Tee - Check our the Infographic


----------



## Citizen Jim

Thank you! Great info for someone just starting out.
Citizen Jim


----------

